# What's the weather like where you are?



## Don Nguyen (Jun 12, 2013)

I had a random job today and had to do some work in the sun. I was out there for 9 hours, and it didn't feel that hot until the end. Found out it was 108 today, sheesh.

But I know that's not the worst out there.

What's it like in your neck of the woods?


----------



## stereo.pete (Jun 12, 2013)

We are having a crazy storm at the moment here in the Midwest. Tennis ball sized hail reported about an hour and twenty minutest west of Chicago!


----------



## GlassEye (Jun 12, 2013)

In the 90s, humid, and it was rather windy today.


----------



## apicius9 (Jun 12, 2013)

High 80s, raining in the valley, sunny at the coast - as usual. Take care with that hail, that sounds frightening...

Stefan


----------



## Dardeau (Jun 12, 2013)

90's and as humid as it can get without actually raining.


----------



## Burl Source (Jun 12, 2013)

We were in the 90s for a few days.
But the last couple days have been in the 70s during the day and 50s at night.
Sunny every day and very low humidity. Wish it was like this year round.
My tomato plants love this weather. Me too.


----------



## azchef (Jun 12, 2013)

It's 110 in mesa and so freakin hot


----------



## Don Nguyen (Jun 12, 2013)

I was waiting for a Phoenix resident to say 110+ degrees :laugh:


----------



## 99Limited (Jun 12, 2013)

Ha, ha, ha you poor suckers in the south and southwest, sweltering in that heat and it's not even summer yet. It was in the mid '70s today with pretty low humidity here in NJ. Of course come winter when I'm shoveling 15" of snow, y'all be the ones pointing a finger and laughing at me.


----------



## franzb69 (Jun 12, 2013)

raining for the past few weeks. when it doesn't rain it's 34C and sunny. blah. sweat like a pig coz of the humidity or sweat like a pig coz of the heat. wth.


----------



## NO ChoP! (Jun 13, 2013)

90's; humid; miserable...damned fire-ants keep getting fried in the AC contactors and shorting it out!


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy (Jun 13, 2013)

The usual: http://usnews.nbcnews.com/_news/201...ousands-of-acres-force-prison-evacuation?lite


----------



## mc2442 (Jun 13, 2013)

A bit cooler at the moment, think around 70 and sunny all week.


----------



## RobinW (Jun 13, 2013)

Mid 60s and effin pouring rain....
Although i really shouldn't complain, it's the first rain for a couple of weeks.


----------



## Dusty (Jun 13, 2013)

It has been raining pretty hard and constantly for about sixty hours now. Good amount of water.


----------



## Chef Doom (Jun 13, 2013)

I don't think it needs to be said how wonderful the weather in California is 98% of the time. I think it is time for a few complainers to relocate. Plus we could use the extra tax revenue. Unless you are a professional slacker. Then STAY OUT!!!


----------



## Don Nguyen (Jun 13, 2013)

I'm definitely professional at slacking off.


----------



## Duckfat (Jun 13, 2013)

The storm that blew across the Midwest last night just missed us but we sure stocked up on groceries/gas yesterday expecting much worse. Today it's pretty darn nice. 
Mid 60's and sunny with a light breeze. 

Dave


----------



## SlapChop (Jun 13, 2013)

Oven + Sand Blaster!


----------



## Lucretia (Jun 13, 2013)

Upper 60s today, going up this weekend to upper 70s, then back down to the upper 60s (normal for this time of year). Needing some rain--we're about 6-8" below average for the year, and heading into the dry season. I hate schlepping buckets and hoses around.


----------



## Stumblinman (Jun 13, 2013)

https://maps.google.com/maps/ms?msi...d&ll=39.04212,-104.684258&spn=0.106661,0.2108


----------



## Brad Gibson (Jun 13, 2013)

mid sixties... forever! I love san diego weather


----------

